# Traffic Springs/Meadows



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi, We are coming to Dubai in April and we sort of decided to live either in the Springs/Meadows area or in the Green Community. I will be commuting to Abu Dhabi for work. I have been told by a friend who lives in Jumeira that the traffic out of Springs/Meadows is really bad and can take ages to get on SZR.

Can any one help confirm whether this is the case?

Thanks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

your best bet would be green community. there are multiple ways you can get to szr from there. just look at a map and you will see what i mean. the only traffic you would hit is on the way home if you decided to take szr to 77 to the big round a bout to get to the green community. lots of trucks in the right two lanes makes for bad traffic. othere than that you are gravy. just my 2cents


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

bigdave said:


> your best bet would be green community. there are multiple ways you can get to szr from there. just look at a map and you will see what i mean. the only traffic you would hit is on the way home if you decided to take szr to 77 to the big round a bout to get to the green community. lots of trucks in the right two lanes makes for bad traffic. othere than that you are gravy. just my 2cents


Thanks Big Dave for the advice. That confirms my initial view. 

We are however still not sure as we think that the Springs/Meadows are much more convenient for Dubai and friends that we have their. So it would be really helpful if someone can confirm the issue of traffic out of the Springs/Meadows. Is it really bad?

Thanks


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

it depends where you are in the springs/meadows. If you live near the top end, close to Al Kahil/emirates road then you can get to Abu dhabi using those roads, which are much better than SZR. Also depends what time you leave for work, i leave at 7am and its quiet getting on to Al Kahil/emirates road. The springs and meadows are great for family/social life as well, and rents have dropped a lot. Hope that helps


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

bex said:


> it depends where you are in the springs/meadows. If you live near the top end, close to Al Kahil/emirates road then you can get to Abu dhabi using those roads, which are much better than SZR. Also depends what time you leave for work, i leave at 7am and its quiet getting on to Al Kahil/emirates road. The springs and meadows are great for family/social life as well, and rents have dropped a lot. Hope that helps


That is great, really appreciate the advice. So by the "top end" do you mean Meadows 8? Looking at Google map it seems that the road is not completed to the Emirates Road. May be the view is not clear but as if you have to go a bit in the opposite direction of Abu Dhabi before you can turn and join the Emirates Road. Is that correct or are the roads completed? Do you work in AD? If yes how long does it take you to drive there?

Too many questions, sorry. But my wife and I have been going round in circles trying to find a compromise for where to live. The advice we got on this thread has been great.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If you're travelling to Abu Dhabi, I presume you'll be leaving really early? If you leave before 7am, traffic in and out of Meadows/Springs isn't a problem. If you live in Meadows 8, it's not a problem, either.


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

i dont work there, but dont panic the road is completed so no need to go in the opposite direction at all. The google earth maps arent that up to date, and also that corner of springs/meadoes is part covered by cloud/dust in the latest sat pic. I wouldnt woory too much about what meadows/springs as there are loads of propertys empty at the moment, so within a day im sure you will find somewhere. But yes i think that meadows is at the top.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

bex said:


> i dont work there, but dont panic the road is completed so no need to go in the opposite direction at all. The google earth maps arent that up to date, and also that corner of springs/meadoes is part covered by cloud/dust in the latest sat pic. I wouldnt woory too much about what meadows/springs as there are loads of propertys empty at the moment, so within a day im sure you will find somewhere. But yes i think that meadows is at the top.


Thanks very much,
that has settled it for us.


----------



## jozigirl (Dec 28, 2008)

We live in Meadows1 and it is very convenient for SZR in the mornings and again in the Evening.  Not sure if the new flyover will change that though? Does anyone know?


----------

